# 

## BaK

Czy ktoś z forumowiczów ma doświadczenia z utwardzaniem drogi gruntowej (ponad 100m):
a) jakimi sposobami to zrobić ?
b) co się najbardziej opłaca ?
Droga ma spdek więc trzeba zdaje się uwzględnić możliwość wypłukiwania "utwardzacza" przez wodę.

----------


## ziaba

Zainteresuj się jakimś np.dużym gospodarstwem ogrodniczym.
Wiele firm czy małych przedsiębiorstw nie wie ci zrobić z pozostałościami żużla.
To najtańsze wyjście.
Tylko ma swoje minusy - kurzy się ździebko ..jak dociśnie się za mocno gaz w samochodzie.
Ale za to na jesień nie zgubisz butów w błocku.

----------


## bruner

jestem na tym samym etapie
utwardzenie drogi 200metrow
albo zuzel albo kruszywo np dolomit
ale niestety pare tysiaczkow peknie
cholernie drogi transport

----------


## Pabi

Sam kupiłem działkę na uboczu, do której musiałem dokupić pas ziemi na zrobienie drogi. Problem jest taki, ze teren przez który będzie prowadziła droga jest przez łąkę, ze znacznym spadkiem do tego teren podmokły. Dodatkowo w połowie przyszłej drogi biegnie rów merioracyjny przez który ostro płynie strumień wody. Cały pas ma ponad 120m. Sam zastanawiam sie w jaki sposób zrobić drogę. Przypadkowo na wyjeździe majowym zobaczyliśmy prawie identyczną sytuację jaka ma miejsce u nas na działce. Jest to bdobry pomysł, nie będe się rozpisywał, mam zrobione zdjęcie, jeśli nadal potrzebny jest jakis pomysł, myśle że to zdjęcie może dać do myślenia.(mogę je wysłać e-mailem) Pozdrawiam

----------


## miwol

Cześć Pabi,

proszę Cię o to tajemnicze zdjęcie na priva   :ohmy:  Mam 70 x 5 m do utwardzenia, na razie są tam koleiny i poplon do pasa   :big grin:   :sad:

----------


## Urticae

Ja też proszę o to zdjęcie jeśli łaska  :smile:  Musiałem przerwać roboty bo kamazy lgnęły po osie  :sad:

----------


## Marcin Czyczerski

Ja trochę z pobocznym wątkiem, chociaż trochę wiem na ten temat, bo właśnie utwardziłęm 140 m tłuczniem...

... ale na tipo potrzebuję informacji w temacie:
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Dostawca wody i odbiorca ścieków "wlazł" na mnie i sąsiadów, że nienależycie wykonaliśmy drogę, gdyż... 

... zlicował nam się poziom studzienki i drogi. 

Wcześniej wystawały 12 cm betonowe kręgi nad ziemią, a my na te 12 cm podsypaliśmy tłucznia... Teraz wystają tylko narzuty stalowe... 

Panowie twierdzą, że zalewa im oczyszczalnię "czarną" wodą i te kręgi mają wystawać te właśnie 12 cm... 

... i teraz na nasz koszt chcą to podnosić... Dodatkowy wydatek i utrudnienia we wjeżdżaniu na posesję... 

Nie wiem, czy myśleli robiąc sieci, że będziemy jeżdzić po glinie? 

Czy wiecie coś na ten temat... 
Proszę o pośpiech, bo zaraz mam z nimi spotkanie. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Obiecuję, że odwdzięczę się odaqtkowymi informacjami, co jak funkcjonuje...

----------


## kgadzina

Żużel (zwany czasem szlaką) bardzo dobrze nadaje się do wysypania nawierzchni drogi, a poza tym po pewnym czasie utwardza się. Nie jest żadną tajemnicą że właśnie z żużla wielkopiecowego robi się cement hutniczy (CEM III).
A jest to rozwiązanie tańsze niż tłuczeń.

----------


## Slawek :)

Należy tylko sprawdzić wpierw, czy ów żużel nie świeci w nocy   :Lol:  .
Ja jednak bałbym się takiej nawierzchni, a kurzy się z tego jak cholera...

----------


## kgadzina

Świecenie żużla to trochę mit. Promieniowanie tła większe ma wypalona glina niż żużel wielkopiecowy.'
A co do kurzenia się - dopóki się nie utwardzi to trochę się kurzy, potem wiąże się z woda i masz cementową drogę. No prawie cementową   :big grin:

----------


## dobrzykowice

> Jest to bdobry pomysł, nie będe się rozpisywał, mam zrobione zdjęcie, jeśli nadal potrzebny jest jakis pomysł, myśle że to zdjęcie może dać do myślenia.(mogę je wysłać e-mailem) Pozdrawiam


[email protected]

dzieki

----------


## piotr.nowy

> Przypadkowo na wyjeździe majowym zobaczyliśmy prawie identyczną sytuację jaka ma miejsce u nas na działce. Jest to bdobry pomysł, nie będe się rozpisywał, mam zrobione zdjęcie, jeśli nadal potrzebny jest jakis pomysł, myśle że to zdjęcie może dać do myślenia.(mogę je wysłać e-mailem) Pozdrawiam


Bardzo poproszę i dzięki

----------


## ozzie

Miesiac temu utwardzalismy droge dojazdowa do naszego domu.  Dzialke mamy duza, wiec bylo troche tej drogi do zrobienia (90 m), 5 metrow szerokosci.

Droga najpierw byla korytowana na 50cm glebokosci, 5 metrow szerokosci.  Wynajelismy do tego goscia z koparka JCB, korytowanie i rozwozenie ziemi zajelo pol dnia.  Nastepnego dnia 2 duze Kamazy i jeden 20t MAN przywozily piasek hutniczy na podsypke, a nastepnie gruzo-beton.  Kursow z tym towarem bylo 36!  Po miesiacu moge stwierdzic, ze droga spisuje sie wysmienicie, jest pozadnie utwardzona (a grunt na dzialce to duza ilosc torfu, wiec jest miekko).  To wszystko (piasek, gruz, transport, praca koparki) kosztowalo nas 11600.  Drogo, ale i tak taniej niz by to robila firma, mialam jedna wycene na 24000!
Zycze powodzenia i twardej drogi!

----------


## katja

Pabi, doszło. Dzięki   :big grin:  .

----------


## Magdzia

A Wy wszyscy swoje drogi tak utwardzacie? Ja od roku walczę z gminą o utwardzenie drogi gminnej (dojazdowa do mojej działki) i na razie mam obiecane w tym roku wysypanie gruzem i/lub leszem. Ciekawe tylko, kiedy... Póki co, wiosną wszelkie transporty na budowę grzęzły w błocie i wracały, skad przyjechały, co bardzo opóźniało prace   :Evil:  Teraz też wystrczy, że popada i jest bagno. Rrrrrr....

----------


## piotr.nowy

Pabi-dzięki wielkie.
U mnie się nie sprawdzi . Za długa droga i przede wszystkim za stromo na takie rozwiązanie.  :Confused:

----------


## krzychu1

*Pabi* ja też poproszę o maila ze zdjęciem 
Dzięki Pozdrawiam

----------


## zygieł brukarz

nie wystarczy nasypać żużlu czy też tłucznia - wszystko zależy od klasy gruntu rodzimego, zastosowania tzw.warstwy odsączającej, zagęszczenia podłoża i rodzaju stosowanego materiału. należy pamiętac o tym że lużny materiał zawsze będzie sie "rozjeżdżał"i dalej będziemy mieli na naszej drodze koleiny i nierówności . w  wypadku nawierzchni luźnej polecam żużel wielkopiecowy granulacji 0 -40 . ciężkie cholerstwo ale zagęszczane  przy zraszaniu wodą tworzy skorupę w którą ciężko po pewnym czasie wbiś kilof ( sprawdzone ) ale to regionalna sprawa okolice śląska - na podlasiu testuję teraz różnego rodzaju żwir - o efektach napiszę w niedalekiej przyszłości  :smile:

----------


## oliwkaik

> . Przypadkowo na wyjeździe majowym zobaczyliśmy prawie identyczną sytuację jaka ma miejsce u nas na działce. Jest to bdobry pomysł, nie będe się rozpisywał, mam zrobione zdjęcie, jeśli nadal potrzebny jest jakis pomysł, myśle że to zdjęcie może dać do myślenia.(mogę je wysłać e-mailem) Pozdrawiam


PABI lub ktoś kto je ma już ja tez prosze o zdjęcia na mail,a! Dzięki!

----------


## jugra

Poproszę też o zdjęcie.

----------


## Petroniusz

Interesuje mnie wszystko co dotyczy utwardzenia drogi dojazdowej do działki , zastanawiam się nad żużlem bo tani i jak się ubije to jest naprawdę twardy , 

ale ja też poproszę o zdjęcie   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Jayer

Do naszych dzialek na droge zamowilismy sobie takiego bialego kamienia. Dwa lata bylo ok. Tej wiosny jednak raz zostawilem samochod na noc, a rano ciagnik tez niezle buksowal zanim mnie wyciagnal.
Do dzis namowilismy gmine i przywiezli 4y Tatry takich kamieni, a ruskie to rozlozyli. Wiecej blota nie widzialem. 
Na innych ulicach w okolicy gmina stosuje te sama metode. Fakt, ze przez kilka pierwszych dni niewygodnie sie jezdzi, ale lepiej przejechac niz stanac w dolku...

Pozdro
Jay

----------


## pazook

Podciągnę temat, bo zywo mnie interesuje. Mam 30 metrów drogi prywatnej, docelowo o ile koszty mnie nie zabiją położę kostkę. Teraz jednak chciałbym ją utwardzić, by hds i koparka miały jak dojechać.
Macie jakieś pomysły? Coś co potem będzie mogło służyć za podkład pod kostkę?

----------


## LubMar

:Lol:   niezłe podciągnięcie - po 4 latach

----------


## pblochu

ja mam ponad 120
Sąsiad który notabene wozi kruszywo zaproponował mi takie rozwiązanie
p1 pojeździ mi tatrą w celu ubicia drogi (zresztą i tak to czyni dowożąc materiał)
p2 rozsypie kruszony beton około 10cm
p3 na to wszystko położy mi warstwę klińca i ubije

Tylko tak się zastanawiam czy te 10 cm to trochę nie za mało

----------


## Haynauer

> Miesiac temu utwardzalismy droge dojazdowa do naszego domu.  To wszystko (piasek, gruz, transport, praca koparki) kosztowalo nas 11600.  Drogo, ale i tak taniej niz by to robila firma, mialam jedna wycene na 24000!


no, no...a tyle osób na tym forum gardłuje, że za 200 TYS. TO SIE BUDUJE CAŁY DOM...  :Roll:

----------


## giness

> Jest to bdobry pomysł, nie będe się rozpisywał, mam zrobione zdjęcie, jeśli nadal potrzebny jest jakis pomysł, myśle że to zdjęcie może dać do myślenia.(mogę je wysłać e-mailem) Pozdrawiam


Ja poproszę.

----------


## skit_an_83

> no, no...a tyle osób na tym forum gardłuje, że za 200 TYS. TO SIE BUDUJE CAŁY DOM...


Ehehe, jqa wybudowałem cały dom za 200 000  :big tongue:

----------


## pblochu

> Jest to bdobry pomysł, nie będe się rozpisywał, mam zrobione zdjęcie, jeśli nadal potrzebny jest jakis pomysł, myśle że to zdjęcie może dać do myślenia.(mogę je wysłać e-mailem)



jagbyś mógł te fotki przesłać byłbym naprawdę wdzięczny
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Krisker

> jagbyś mógł te fotki przesłać byłbym naprawdę wdzięczny
> Pozdrawiam



Ludzie, ten post jest z "Wto, 18 Maj 2004"!

----------


## Ntek

Nie pozostaje mi nic innego jak reaktywowanie niemal po roku tematu.
Dojazd do działki był utwardzony i całkiem nieźle po takiej drodze się jeździło, ale po kilkakrotnym rozkopaniu najpierw pod prąd, potem kanalizę i wodę, potem jeszcze pod gazociąg z drogi utwardzonej zrobiła się ... nieutwardzona. 
Czytałem trochę czym można drogę utwardzić, wysłałem zapytanie do kilku firm parających się tym tematem. Od jednej dostałem ofertę utwardzenia drogi popiołem fluidalnym...
Ponoć powszechnie używa się tego materiału przy wyrobie betonowych autostrad. Wchodzi w reakcję z mokrym podłożem tworząc trwałą nawierzchnię - w jakimś opracowaniu czytałem nawet że używany jest do produkcji betonowych wodociągów wody pitnej.  :ohmy:  
Poza tym uszczelnia się tym wały przciwpowodziowe i utwardza drogi.

Ale to wszystko teoria - ma ktoś w tym temacie jakieś doświadczenia???

Popiół jest tani, a jak wiadomo rachunek ekonomiczny jest tu priorytetem.  :Evil:

----------


## Vafel

Ja się dołączam z pytaniem. Na razie mam w drogę (80 m długości) wrzucone kilka ciężarówek gruzu betonowo-ceglanego, ale i tak robią się koleiny...

A taki popiół/żużel to jaki jest koszt tego mniej więcej?

----------


## damianexus

Witam. Ja jestem juz po utwardzeniu drogi około 80m. Miałem droge poprzez łaki na których leżał piasek. Piasek po przejechaniu kilku ciężkich samochodów zwyczajnie się rozjechał i powstały koleiny w niektórych miejscach o głębokości nawet 50cm. Zrobiłem więc tak- 
- na początek wysypałem 5 wywrotek kawałków betonu i asfaltu żeby utwardzić podłoże
- beton ten przysypałem trzema wywrotkami żużlu.
- po tym wsyzstkim kilka razy przejechał mi pan załadowaną Tatrą

Problem i mój bład był taki, że uzyłem zbyt dużych kawałków asfaltu i betonu( niektóre kawałki ponad metrowe) Droga generalnie pod wpływem cięzkich samochodów juz sie wogóle nie rozjeżdza i jest jak skała. Pozostaje na to przysypać jeszcze 2 wywrotki zużlu i całośc przysypac wywrotką żwiru.

Łączny koszt to 5Xwywrotka asfaltu i betonu= 1500zł
3Xżużel= 1200zł

2700zł

W rozliczeniu na 4 sąsiadów kwota do zaakceptowania.

----------


## zyga350

Ja też miałem taki problem. 90 metrów drogi do mojej działki prowadzi przez pole i to grząskie.Poszło 200 ton gruzu i 60 ton piachu do wyrównania. Czarnej ziemi nie wybierałem.Droga podniosła się o około 10 cm. Ale i tak wszystkie samochody nie wiadą.Łudki 30 tonowe kopią się. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## sully

Witam
piszę  z prośbą o mała radę, gdyż mam do utwardzenia ok 80m dl. drogi i szer ok 6 m. Oczywiście jak każdy chyba planuję to zrobić jak najmniejszym nakładem finansowym i moje pytanie to:
czy po zdjęciu humusu ok 20-30 cm, zasypaniu dziury gruzem drobnym, następnie przewalcowaniu i zasypaniu tego wszystkiego posypką, z odpadów które powstają przy produkcji papy termozgrzewalnej, droga będzie się nadawała do użytku?
dodam, że ma być to dojazd na budowę.

----------


## Vafel

> Witam
> piszę  z prośbą o mała radę, gdyż mam do utwardzenia ok 80m dl. drogi i szer ok 6 m. Oczywiście jak każdy chyba planuję to zrobić jak najmniejszym nakładem finansowym i moje pytanie to:
> czy po zdjęciu humusu ok 20-30 cm, zasypaniu dziury gruzem drobnym, następnie przewalcowaniu i zasypaniu tego wszystkiego posypką, z odpadów które powstają przy produkcji papy termozgrzewalnej, droga będzie się nadawała do użytku?
> dodam, że ma być to dojazd na budowę.


Dlaczego aż 6 metrów szerokości? Jeśli dojazd na budowę, to z powodzeniem wystarczy 3 m.

----------


## sully

W sumie to racja, teoretycznie droga jest moja i tylko ja nią będę jeździł

----------


## kominiarz71pp

Ja robiłem 40 m drogi i kupiłem od firmy budowlanej kilka wywrotek czegos takiego jak piach zmieszany ze żwirem. Wziąłem koparkę, która pojeździła po tym i po kilku dniach, jak jeszcze popadało miałem drogę jak po betonie. Do dzisiaj jest super.

----------


## olgusieniunieczka

Hmm, to ja mam chyba najgorzej..mam do wykonania ok 200m drogi, podłoże gliniaste  :smile:  Na sąsiadów mogę liczyc jeśli chodzi o pierwsze 50 m potem to juz radź se sami człowieku. We wjeździe i okolicach położyliśmy płyty jumbo czy jakies takie, grube, wielkie z otworkami- są super i ratują nam życie.
Na część drogi ojciec wynalazł w firmir prod kostke bet, taki drobniutki żwir, jest fajowy, tylko trzeba go przebrać, bo czasem wystają z niego wieksze elementy, niestety nie wiem czy nie będzie pylił, tzn kurzył latem.

Dodam, że sąsiad niedaleko nas robił pare lat temu dojazdówkę do siebie 0k 100m, zapłacił 60 tysi !!! To ja już wolę terenówkę kupić :/

----------


## manieq82

problem podobny - ponad 120 m
wykorytowałem z lekka i teraz myślę
gruz mielony?
jakieś tańsze dziadostwo?
mam możliwość płyt betonowych różnych dziwnych rozmiarów - od malutkich po takie 2x3 m
tylko jak potem sie zachce coś wykopać?
wtedy tylko młoty jakieś?

aha dodam że połowa to piasek reszta coś ala ił/gliniaste takie

pozdr

----------


## yoss

popytajcie w okolicznych elektrowniach o żużel ze spalania węgla. z reguły kosztuje kilka zł. za tonę, więc praktycznie kosztuje tyle co transport. może trochę pylić na początku, więc najlepiej kłaść tuż przed "porą deszczową".  po zmoczeniu wiąże. To chyba najtańszy sposób na wzmocnienie większych odcinków dróg.

----------


## manieq82

a co myślicie o cegle czerwonej kruszonej - mam po 600 za 17m3 - i rozsypią od razu ładnie  :smile: 
taki kamień z torów kolejowych mam po 700 za taką samą brykę
gruz mielony straaasznie drogi - ponad 40zł za tonę

----------


## xtr

> a co myślicie o cegle czerwonej kruszonej - mam po 600 za 17m3 - i rozsypią od razu ładnie 
> taki kamień z torów kolejowych mam po 700 za taką samą brykę
> gruz mielony straaasznie drogi - ponad 40zł za tonę


Cegla jest kiepska pod droge gdyz wpija mocno wode. Pozniej przychodzi mroz i ja rozsadza. Po 2-3 latach z cegly pozostaje proszek.
Ja robilem ponad 100m. Najpierw wykorytowalem na glebokosc 30cm i wysypalem najgrubszym klincem. Jak po tym pojezdzily sobie gruszki z betonem i inne ciezkie samochody to wysypalem srednim klincem. Pierwsza zima za nami i jak narazie jest super. Pomysl z plytami betonowymi wydaje mi sie logiczny jesli ma sie do nich dostep no i nie wiem czy tani pomysl.

----------


## manieq82

kliniec kliniec - nie wiem co to
mam troszke taniej od tej czerwonej cegły kamień z torowisk - 700 za wywrotkę 17m3

a jeśli chodzi o płyty to mam dostęp do mniejszych i większych aczkolwiek niegrubych płyt - może takimi wyłoże - tylko nawiozić się trzeba  :sad: 

dzieki

----------


## bozena0308

Witam. Chcę utrawdzic drogę prywatną. Mam dziecko niepełnosprawne, poruszające się na wózku inwalidzkim. Jest codziennie dowożony do szkoły, około 6 km. Proszę o pomoc. Do kogo mam się zwrócic z problemem? A sama nie jestem w stanie .

----------


## k***a*z

> Witam. Chcę utrawdzic drogę prywatną. Mam dziecko niepełnosprawne, poruszające się na wózku inwalidzkim. Jest codziennie dowożony do szkoły, około 6 km. Proszę o pomoc. Do kogo mam się zwrócic z problemem? A sama nie jestem w stanie .


Jeśli droga prywatna a ciebie nie stać na utwardzenie to pozostaje chyba tylko chodzić "po prośbie" , spróbuj w gminie, może mają środki na taki cel.

----------


## zibik_eng

> Witam. Chcę utrawdzic drogę prywatną. Mam dziecko niepełnosprawne, poruszające się na wózku inwalidzkim. Jest codziennie dowożony do szkoły, około 6 km. Proszę o pomoc. Do kogo mam się zwrócic z problemem? A sama nie jestem w stanie .


Najlepiej zwróć się do BANKU o pożyczkę... 


??? 6 km drogi ??? i ty masz jakiś problem z dowozem (autem?). Możne Pani się też przeprowadzić bliżej jakiejś placówki oświatowej...


Ps. Mnie też na wiele rzeczy nie stać... co nie znaczy że latam i żebram gdzie się da.

----------


## bozena0308

> Najlepiej zwróć się do BANKU o pożyczkę... 
> 
> 
> ??? 6 km drogi ??? i ty masz jakiś problem z dowozem (autem?). Możne Pani się też przeprowadzić bliżej jakiejś placówki oświatowej...
> 
> 
> Ps. Mnie też na wiele rzeczy nie stać... co nie znaczy że latam i żebram gdzie się da.



Zszokowana jestem  Twoją dobrocią ! Serdecznie dziękuję za Twoją cenna radę ! I do szkoły dziecko to w konie dowożą  :big grin:

----------


## antech

Tak jak wyżej 
Najpierw do gminy
wiemże są jakieś dofinansowania dla osób niepełnosprawnych ruchowo, na zaadoptowanie mieszkania na potrzeby osoby niepełnosprawnej, może też na dojazd.
Popisz troche do różnych fundacji.
Ile w sumie tego dojazdu chcesz utwardzić? Bo rozumiem że te 6km to jest droga a tylko część jest Twoja.

----------


## bozena0308

Utwardzic chcę około 300 metrów do głównej drogi.

----------


## Piterek_Wołomin

Ja utwardzałem drogę na odcinku ok. 100m, najpierw wybraliśmy całe błoto warstwa 20-30cm na to poszedł gruz ceglany szamotowy całe cegły i inne duże kawałki po 400zł za 18m3, po "ujeżdżeniu" ciężkim sprzętem- gruszki, wywrotki z ziemią i dostawy cegieł powierzchnia była prawie idealnie równa.
Później udało mi się załatwić wywrotkę frezowanego asfaltu i teraz mam drogę prawie jak z asfaltu. Mogę śmiało powiedzieć, że w okoli8cy są drogi asfaltowe dużo gorsze  :big grin: . Zdjęcia z budowy drogi w dzienniku.

----------


## angelnight

Piterek_Wołomin
coś takiego mnie właśnie interesuje. Ciekawa jestem jaki był koszt wykonania tej drogi. My mamy na osiedlu 300m drogi wewnętrznej i jesteśmy w kropce, bo jesień sie zbliża i droga nie będzie przejezdna. Słyszałam że frezowany asfald jest super ale nie wiem jaki jest koszt takiej drogi z przygotowanie gruntu. Masz jakieś namiary na firmę która Ci to robiła?

----------


## voytas80

Osobiście polecam żużel ze spalania węgla, miału, łądnie się walcuje (własnym samochodem) i lasuje, zbija w tafle  :smile: 
Ja w piekarni dostałem za darmo  :smile:

----------


## maciek1000000

mozecie mnie oswiecic bo albo mnie wprowadzili w blad wykonawcy albo projektanci bo jedni i drudzy mowia mi co innego

potrzebuje zrobic okolo 50 metrow drogi, spadek minimalny , moze metr na calej dlugosci

jedni sie upieraja zeby wysypac jakies kamienie tluczen itp itd i sie to samo ubije i bedzie ok a drudzy:

odkopac 30cm ziemi, potem ubic to , potem wylozyc to geowloknina, potem zasypac 15 cm piasku, potem 10 cm kamienia i potem po jakims czasie kolejne 10cm kamienia i znow ubic

jak mam wydac kase w bloto to wole dac raz wiecej niz sie z tym babrac kilka razy, moze ktos doradzic?

----------


## naszaheidi

Mi mowili ta wersje drozsza.

----------


## manieq82

wszystko zależy jaka gleba. Jeśli glina glina i glina to wersja droższa. Ja u siebie mam piaski to nawaliłem gruzu, przesypałem piaskiem żwirsm i jest stabilnie. Na glinie i nie ryzykował bym tylko wykorytował i tak jak Ci pisali....

----------


## byry007

A co mówicie jak bym 100m wysypał szlaką ?? 20 za tonę ??

----------


## manieq82

szlaką?

----------


## Balto

Ekhm.... ciekawym co w tej "szlace" jest bo słowo to może różen syf obejmować...

----------


## byry007

Z miejskiego cieplika

----------


## a.gwozdz

> .....
> 
> jedni sie upieraja zeby wysypac jakies kamienie tluczen itp itd i sie to samo ubije i bedzie ok a drudzy:
> 
> ...



Najlepiej to jednak tą drugą wersję, ja tam wiem że jak jest 20 ton błota (na wiosnę na przykład) i do tego się zwali 20 ton kamienia to wychodzi 40 ton błota  :wink:  i nie ma zmiłuj, bo to się będzie ślicznie mieszać ze sobą i nie specjalnie pomoże bez korytowania.
Chyba że cierpisz na nadmiar gotówki - to chętnie pomogę  :wink:

----------


## tubek

A może wykorytować i nasypać 30-40cm gruzu? Znajomy ma tak zrobioną i jest nie do ruszenia. Ponad 20 wywrotek (18t) gruzu ceglanego w cenie 100pln/wywrotka (załadunek/przywóz) + praca sprzętu. Zapłacił łącznie ok. 3tyś. Po budowie przysypał ziemią, posadził trawę i ma ładną zielona drogę.

----------


## a.gwozdz

z 'gruzem'  ceglanym jest tylko jeden problem po pewnym czasie się to rozpadnie i naciągnie wilgoci i będzie znowu kiszka, ale pewnie będzie lepiej niż bez jakiegokolwiek utwardzania

----------


## Blechert

Korytowanie to podstawa przed wysypaniem gruzu lub kamienia. Można kupić gruz mielony bez cegły, ale trzeba pojechać go najpierw zobaczyć, bo inaczej przyjedzie z cegłą.

----------


## tubek

Co się rozpadnie? A jak naciągnie wilgoci to co się stanie? Oczywiście miałem na myśli drogę wykorytowaną. Jak się ubiła pod ciężarem ciężkiego sprzętu to później osiadanie będzie znikome. Pustek powietrznych nie będzie, rozjeżdżanie i czas je zlikwiduje.

----------


## chad

Witam.
Jako że nie stać mnie póki co na kostkę a jeżdzenie po błocie mnie nie bawi postanowiłem wysypać żwir na podjeździe. W perspektywie chciałbym ułożyć kostkę więc wybrałem 50 cm gruntu. Następnie zasypałem 30 cm grubszym klińcem i kilka tygodni ujeżdzałem w różnoraki sposób. Zastanawiam się co dalej. Czy teraz jeszcze na to sypnąć grubszego klińca około 10 cm i na to po ubiciu 10 cm jakiegoś drobnego żwiru czy jak? Jaki rodzaj żwiru powinien być wysypany na tą ostatnią warstwę żeby to w miarę ładnie wyglądało a przy tym żeby samochód 'nie topił się' w tym żwirze. Czy powinna być to warstwa kilku centymetrowa czy też głębsza?
Proszę o wskazówki, jestem zielony w tej materii. 
pozdrawiam

----------


## ppred

Ja mam na tłuczniu z 5-10 cm drobniejszego klińca (5-31mm) i sprawuje się toto całkiem nieźle.

----------


## Blechert

żeby było ładnie i czekało na kostkę, zostaw 15 cm do powierzchni zero. Wysyp na to ok. 5cm otoczaków polnych o grubości 3-6 cm. I gotowe. U mnie na stronie jest kilka zdjęć do tego.

----------


## Budujący Radom

Koledzy doradźcie. Mam do utwardzenia 150mb. drogi o szer. 3mb.
Rozmawiałem z kilkoma wykonawcami . Dostałem m. in. ofertę na wykorytowanie i nasypanie kruszywa kolejowego (dolomit ) z piachem na grubość 20cm. Teren raczej mokry. WYkonawca twierdzi ze będzie ok, ale nie podoba mi sie ta grubośc 20cm. Jak kilku pytałem to mówili 30-40cm. gruzu. 'Zdać się na niego? Ofet ana ok. 12tyś. zł.

----------


## Zdun Darek B

Takie 20 cm to cieniutko jak na mokry grunt .
Żeby nasypany towar nie mieszał się z gruntem dobrze jest podłożyć geowłókninę .

----------


## Budujący Radom

> Takie 20 cm to cieniutko jak na mokry grunt .
> Żeby nasypany towar nie mieszał się z gruntem dobrze jest podłożyć geowłókninę .


Czy myślisz o takiej ?
http://allegro.pl/geowloknina-geowlo...170816294.html

lub mocniejsze takie coś?
http://allegro.pl/geotkanina-19-19kn...123214438.html

da to coś?

----------


## Adaxis

Witam, a ja mam dojazd do utwardzenia ok. 100m i szerokość 6m. Droga prowadzi tylko do 2 domków, więc zastanawiam się czy nie robić utwardzenia węższego i 1 mijankę. Ponadto ok 50m jest pod górkę 3% i następne 50m ok 2% nachylenia w dół, czyli dogodne samo-odwadnianie. Jak w takim przypadku optymalnie zrobić utwardzenie? Robić rowy, chodnik? Macie takie doświadczenia? B. proszę o radę.

----------


## hagblueberry

> Witam, a ja mam dojazd do utwardzenia ok. 100m i szerokość 6m. Droga prowadzi tylko do 2 domków, więc zastanawiam się czy nie robić utwardzenia węższego i 1 mijankę. Ponadto ok 50m jest pod górkę 3% i następne 50m ok 2% nachylenia w dół, czyli dogodne samo-odwadnianie. Jak w takim przypadku optymalnie zrobić utwardzenie? Robić rowy, chodnik? Macie takie doświadczenia? B. proszę o radę.


6 m to bardzo szeroko jak na drogę dojazdową. 
Jeżeli możesz pozwolić sobie na dłuższe zamknięcie drogi to najlepszym wyjściem będzie wykorytowanie na 40 cm i postawienie tabliczki "przyjmę gruz" oraz dogadanie się z okolicznymi firmami budowlanymi, które mogłyby wyrzucać tam odpady betonowe. 
Jeżeli podłoże jest gliniaste należy na samym dole rozciągnąć warstwę piasku - nie musi być czysty o konkretnej granulacji.
Na to sypiesz gruz. Musisz pilnować, żeby w gruzie nie było cegły, asfaltu i innych śmieci. Trzeba rozgarnąć całość na ok 30-35cm. Później zagęścić dużą zagęszczarką (jeżeli kawałki gruzu są zbyt duże - przesypać wszystko tłuczniem/piaskiem). 
Kolejna część to warstwa wyrównująca - tutaj najlepiej użyć kruszywa ~ 0 - 60 mm, lecz to kosztuje.
Na samą górę możesz wysypać co Ci się podoba, lub też pozostać przy poprzedniej warstwie. Najlepszą opcją jest frez asfaltowy (najtaniej poczekać na remont jakiegoś pobliskiego odcinka drogi, gdzie stary asfalt będzie frezowany).

Jeżeli chodzi o spadki to podłużne zostaw jakie są + zrób delikatne poprzeczne, żeby woda mogła spłynąć na bok. Jeżeli wokół jest trawa to woda znajdzie sobie ujście  :wink: 

Pamiętaj, żeby każdą warstwę zagęszczać - bynajmniej nie znaczy to "przejechać ciężarówką 2 razy". Potrzebna jest zagęszczarka, najlepiej ~400kg i więcej.

Taka droga wytrzyma długie lata, a w przyszłości posłużyć może jako podbudowa pod kostkę brukową. 

Trochę się rozpisałem, ale mam nadzieję, że komuś to pomoże  :wink: 

Jeżeli ktoś byłby zainteresowany wykonaniem drogi/podjazdu na terenie woj. śląskiego zapraszam na priv - służę pomocą i radą  :wink:

----------


## gt12345

Witam,
mam dojazd do działki utwardzoną drogą gruntową(droga to moja działka) długości 200m. Droga była przez kilkadziesiąt lat utwardzana tym co było pod ręką czyli cegły, dachówki, gruz, ostre leśne kamienie, żwir rzeczny, kawałki zebranego asfaltu, bloczki budowlane, piasek. Droga jest prosta, ma niewielki spad, od jednej strony napływa woda ze zbocza dlatego jest fosa(mały rów ręcznie kopany). Gleba słabo przepuszczalna. Obecnie droga jakoś bardzo nie osiada choć są rozmiękczenia w kilku miejscach, najgorsze są ostre wystające kamienie.
Na początek chcę koparką porządnie pogłębić fosę, później planuję kupić coś na wierzch. I tu pytanie jaka będzie optymalna głębokość rowu odwadniającego i jego odległość od drogi, czym sypać na wierzch? Kliniec, żużel? Czy można próbować oszacować ile tego klińca by weszło? Liczę to tak: 200(metrów drogi) * 0,6(metra ścieżki pod jedno koło) * 0,1(m wysokość warstwy klińca żeby przykryć wystające kamienie) * 2(dwie ścieżki) * 1,7(aby mieć w tonach) = 40,8tony klińca.  Czy 10cm warstwy to za mało/za dużo/ok. Czy nie ma sensu dawać tego klińca bo i tak wejdzie. Jak sprawa wygląda z żużlem? Nadaje się do takich zastosowań? Choć na miejscu mam kopalnie piaskowca a do taniego/darmowego żużla na śląsku150km. Ewentualnie gdzie pytać o żuzel i ile powinien kosztować?

----------


## Bepo

My musieliśmy wybrać 168m3(ok. 320t) gliny z podjazdu(ok. 70m długości), na to wjechało ok. 25 ciężarówek z gruzem. Po zakończeniu budowy dosypiemy jeszcze gruzu dla wyrównania tego, co HDS-y rozjeździły i na wierzch pójdzie kliniec. Bez wybrania gliny nie byłoby szansy, żeby wjechał tam żaden cięższy samochód, bo przez mokry rok, jakim był 2017 dookoła nas było bagno. Działki dookoła w wodzie po kostki po deszczu.

 Polecam robić od początku do końca zgodnie ze sztuką, a nie trzeba będzie potem ładować znowu kasy, żeby naprawiać coś, co zostało zrobione na odpierdziel.  :wink:

----------


## Ivonex

Witam, proszę o radę bo z braku kasy wstrzymujemy się na razie kostką brukową, ale chcieliśmy zrobić odpowiednio spoziomowanie (nachylone) utwardzenie z kruszywa, które za rok-dwa będzie podkładem pod kostkę. Znajomy to zrobił z kruszywa 0-3 dając 3cm niżej niż przyszłe położenie kostki. Kiedyś chce tam dać zerówke (te 3-4cm) i na to ostkę. Pytania:
1. Czy 0-3 to jest kruszywo mix od zera do 3cm za dobrego ubijania się i może to być wstępnie?
2. Czy rzeczcywiście obecnie nie daje się pod kostkę piachu tylko kruszywo "0" ? I oświećcie proszę co to jest ta "zerówka"?
3. Czy wystarczy zagęszczarka do 100kg (80?) bo większymi trudno manewrować w 1-2 osoby? Chodzi o ścieżki dla pieszych i podjazd do garażu dla sam.  osobowego.
4. czy kłaść obrzeża? Bo ziemia będzie wyżej niż ten poziom ok 10cm (3+6 kostka) -zakładamy trawnik,  przywozimy ziemię

----------


## sebzie

Jeżeli ktoś potrzebuje pomocy z której sam skorzystałem odnośnie doboru kruszywa, czy samej porady dotyczącej budowy to z czystym sercem polecam firmę Simnat, która  od wielu lat zajmuje się pozyskiwaniem, sprzedażą i transportem kruszyw dla branży budowlanej. Dzięki doświadczeniu, oraz odpowiednim kwalifikacjom mogą zrealizować najbardziej śmiałe projekty. Dla leniwych podrzucam link https://simnat.pl/ i pozdrawiam serdecznie  :bye:

----------


## Maciej_F

Że też mi się zachciało drugi  raz budować :Confused: 
Co by dojechać trza  sklecić jako taką drogę .
Idzie  ze  90 m tak z 3 m szerokości
 Na razie korytowanie ,  gewóknina  piasek z 10  cm  i  gruz  betonowy czysty 20 cm   : taka prowizorka   by  ujechać . Pierwsze 30 m nawet się sprawdza . 
Mam problem  na łuku  . zamiast korytowania musiałem podnieć  , rozgarnełem   jakiś ''piasek'' z wykopów . na razie to  pływa  :sad:  . Nie za bardzo chcę na to od razu  kłaść geowókninę . * Czym  wzmocnić   to wyrównaie ?*

----------

